# HTC Desire X, Galaxy S Advance oder Huawei G600?



## Precious1337 (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich will mir demnächst ein neues Smartphone besorgen und schwanke zwischen diesen 3 Modellen, habt ihr eventuell Erfahrungen sammeln können und könnt mich etwas zu den 3 Handys beraten, welches in Sachen Preisleistung am besten ist?


----------



## NUMBER_9 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich habe seit 3 Monaten das S3 und bin sehr zufrieden! Da sind über 100 Apps drauf und das rennt wie am ersten Tag. Vorher hatte ich n Galaxy S aber das war ohne Costum Rom ne ziemliche Gurke! 

Ansonsten denke ich Preis/Leistungs mäßig bist du wohl mit dem Galaxy S Advance am besten drann. Zumal das wegen des gebogenen Diplays von der Bedienung sehr gut ist. Allerdings hat das nur Android 2.3 irgendwas.
Deswegen würde ich dir zum Desire X raten!
Das S2 könnte ich auch noch empfehlen.

EDIT: Bei Amazon wird beim Desire X oft über starkes rauschen beim telefonieren berichtet!


----------



## Ahab (25. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mir glatt mal das Huawei genauer ansehen. Da läuft nämlich kein custom UI drauf, sondern afaik ein stock Android. Das macht sich im Einsteiger- und Mittelklassebereich sehr gut, da Vanilla weniger fordernd ist, als zb. Touchwiz oder Sense, auch wenn die Custom UIs besser geworden sind. Wenn dir 4,5" zu groß sind, würde ich aber trotzdem mal das Desire ins Auge fassen. 

Das Galaxy S Advance hat ja tatsächlich nicht mal Android 4. Das ist echt schwach. Was kann es denn besser, als das alte GalS?


----------



## NUMBER_9 (25. Januar 2013)

Hat nen Dual Core, Fotolicht und mehr Ram. 

Mit Huawei habe ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen gemacht aber warum nicht, die scheinen sich ja zu machen.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Januar 2013)

Das S Advance hat Android 4.1?


----------



## NUMBER_9 (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn es jetzt endlich n Update bekommen hat dann kann das so sein.


----------



## Ahab (25. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Das S Advance hat Android 4.1?


 
Ja mir war eigentlich auch so, auf Amazon wirds aber mit 2.3 gelistet.  Aber vielleicht kommt ja wirklich noch ein Update.


----------



## Trolli91 (25. Januar 2013)

Das 4.1 Update ist bereits draußen  Läuft sehr geschmeidig damit  Kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen, SD Kartenslot, Dual Core, Akku wechselbar, neueste Touchwiz-Oberfläche, alle gängigen drahtlosen Verbindungen (NFC nachrüstbar), angenehme Größe... 
Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget? Vielleicht findet sich da sogar etwas noch besseres


----------



## Precious1337 (26. Januar 2013)

Ja also ich tendiere bei den Modellen auch eher zum Huawei und zum, das ja jetzt durch das Update auf Android 4.1 sehr attraktive, Galaxy S Advance. Mein Budget liegt bei max. 250 Euro


----------



## Precious1337 (31. Januar 2013)

Hab jetzt letztens mal die Handys ausprobiert, das Huawei ist mir etwas zu dick, aber sonst ganz nett, das Galaxy S Advance gefällt mir, nur ist mir beim Durchwischen durch die Anweundungen (bei Mediamarkt) aufgefallen, dass es leicht ruckelt, habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Und wie siehts in Sachen Games aus?


----------



## Ahab (1. Februar 2013)

Hast du geguckt, ob das Galaxy schon auf Jelly Bean lief? Wenn es noch mit Gingerbread lief, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass es geruckelt hat.


----------



## Trolli91 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich gehe auch mal fest davon aus das es noch auf Gingerbread lief, mit Jelly Bean ruckelt da nichts beim durchwischen  Das S Advance ist schon ein echt nettes Gerät für den Preis


----------



## Precious1337 (1. Februar 2013)

Und wie siehts beim Galaxy S bei der Perfomance bei spielen aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Ich spiele übrigens auch grade mit dem Gedanken ein S3 Mini anzulegen, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## DrDave (1. Februar 2013)

Hast du denn Interesse daran ein custom Rom zu installieren? 
Mein altes Galaxy S mit custom Rom läuft im "Desktop" ruckelfreier als das S3mini @ stock... 
Bei Games wird sich der dualcore, doppelter RAM natürlich bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Precious1337 (1. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn ne custom Rom? Kenne mich insbesondere im Smartphone bereich ziemlich wenig aus.


----------



## ct5010 (1. Februar 2013)

Das ist sozusagen ein modifiziertes Android. So wie wenn du Windows modifizierst und dann installierst. Sie sind kostenlos und du kannst dann auch nach Ende der "offiziellen Updatephase" somit updaten.


----------



## Precious1337 (2. Februar 2013)

Hätte das denn auch irgendwelche verschlechterungen zu Folge? Sind diese Roms leicht zu installieren? Und würde sich das Android Design dann auch unterscheiden, wie z.B bei den Sony, HTC und Samsung Produkten? Und meine Frage ist ja auch imme rnoch nicht richtig beantwortet, kann man denn auch ohne diese besagten Custom Roms flüssig spielen? Und wie siehts beim Galaxy S Advance eigentlich bei der Musikwiedergabe in Sachen Qualität aus=


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Februar 2013)

ich werf dieses mal in den raum: LG Electronics P880 Optimus 4X HD schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland werd ich mir vllt demnächst gönnen um mein p970 in rente zu schicken


----------



## Precious1337 (2. Februar 2013)

Leider nicht in meinem Budget, bis 260 Euro würde ich gehen. Sonst noch vorschläge oder antworten bezügl. des Galaxy S Advance? Was ist von dem LG P760 Optimus L9 zu halten?


----------



## ct5010 (2. Februar 2013)

Precious1337 schrieb:


> Hätte das denn auch irgendwelche verschlechterungen zu Folge? Sind diese Roms leicht zu installieren? Und würde sich das Android Design dann auch unterscheiden, wie z.B bei den Sony, HTC und Samsung Produkten? Und meine Frage ist ja auch imme rnoch nicht richtig beantwortet, kann man denn auch ohne diese besagten Custom Roms flüssig spielen? Und wie siehts beim Galaxy S Advance eigentlich bei der Musikwiedergabe in Sachen Qualität aus=


 
- Keine Verschlechterungen, wenn, dann Verbesserungen
- Ja, leicht zu installieren, wenn man alles nach Anleitung macht
- Meist ist da das Stock Android Design drauf
- Man kann ohne Custom Roms flüssig spielen, aber ein Update auf eine neuere Android-Version hat meist Leistungssteigerungen zufolge
- Die Musikwiedergabe soll gut sein


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Februar 2013)

Precious1337 schrieb:


> Was ist von dem LG P760 Optimus L9 zu halten?


 
sehr viel. meine schwester hat sichs vor 2 monaten gekauft und ist begeistert


----------



## ct5010 (2. Februar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> sehr viel. meine schwester hat sichs vor 2 monaten gekauft und ist begeistert


 
Jop, bis auf die Auflösung ein top Gerät.


----------



## Precious1337 (2. Februar 2013)

Im Moment tendiere ich jetzt eher zum LG L9 aufgrund des größeren Displays, ich glaube ich werde es die Tage dann auch mal bestellen. Noch ne Frage zu den Roms? Kann man damit auch z.B HTC Sense auf ein Android Gerät von z.B Sony installieren? Das wäre dann mal ne interessante Sache


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Februar 2013)

Es ist zwar theoretisch möglich, aber niemand wird sich wohl die Arbeit dafür machen... wozu auch


----------



## ct5010 (4. Februar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> wozu auch


 
Weil Sense cool ist und die Sony-Oberfläche so ziemlich zum Kotzen ist.


----------



## newjohnny (5. Februar 2013)

Also ich würde dir von der reinen Leistung zum Huawei raten.Nachteil: der homescreen ruckelt, was störend ist. Das Desire X ist auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert, absolut flüssige Bedienung.Aber: keine Frontcam vorhanden. Tipp: Lass dich nicht von einem großen Bildschirm umgarnen, mM  nach ist ein Display ab deutlich über 4 Zoll unhandlich mit einer Hand zu bedienen.Habe diese Erfahrung mit dem Optimus L7 gemacht und es zurückgegeben..


----------



## ct5010 (5. Februar 2013)

newjohnny schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir von der reinen Leistung zum Huawei raten.Nachteil: der homescreen ruckelt, was störend ist. Das Desire X ist auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert, absolut flüssige Bedienung.Aber: keine Frontcam vorhanden. Tipp: Lass dich nicht von einem großen Bildschirm umgarnen, mM  nach ist ein Display ab deutlich über 4 Zoll unhandlich mit einer Hand zu bedienen.Habe diese Erfahrung mit dem Optimus L7 gemacht und es zurückgegeben..


 
Nicht jeder hat kleine Hände... 

Für Leute mit normalgroßer oder größerer Hand ist es wohl sehr von Vorteil


----------



## newjohnny (5. Februar 2013)

Das es subjektiv ist, ist natürlich logisch. Ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung ( mit meiner normal großen Hand ) wiedergeben. Im Endeffekt ist das Galaxy S Advance im Bezug auf die Leistungsfähigkeit der CPU etc. der schwächste Kanditat.


----------



## Precious1337 (10. Februar 2013)

Aber die CPU des Desire X und des S Advance takten doch beide mit 2x1Ghz oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mitlerweile das Desire X und finds toll.
Genauso handlich wie mein altes Desire und einfach ne super Haptik. Läuft flüssig und der Akku hält auch gut durch. Der Sound per Kopfhörer ist toll.
Ich bin restlos zufrieden mit dem Ding und für nichtmal 200 Tacken n absoluter Schnapper.


----------



## Precious1337 (11. Februar 2013)

Die Sprachqualität soll doch aber angeblich total mies sein oder?


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Februar 2013)

Jenein.
Es gibt Modelle, die haben ein nerviges Grundrauschen, ja.
Das is bei meinem aber nicht so.
Ich hab jetzt schon die ein oder andere Minute telefoniert, alles tutti.
Von daher kann ich nichts schlechtes darüber sagen.


----------



## Precious1337 (11. Februar 2013)

Wie siehts in Sachen perfomance bi einigen Spielen aus? (z.B Temple Run 2, Subway Surf etc.)


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele normalerweise auf meinem Nexus 7, hab mir aber grad mal TempleRun 2 draufgeklatscht - läuft ohne Probs.


----------



## Precious1337 (11. Februar 2013)

Hmm, das klingt doch super. Das Desire X für unter 200 gibts aber im Moment nur mit Branding, oder irre ich mich? Trotzdem ein Top Preis und wenn alles so super läuft wie du es schilderst, dann wirkt das alles in allem doch schon ziemlich überzeugend  Wie siehts denn mit der Akkulaufzeit aus?


----------



## Bambusbar (13. Februar 2013)

Guck mal bei Amazon 

Und zur Akkulaufzeit:
Anderthalb bis zwei Tage hält der Akku meistens schon durch, bei - für mich - "normaler" Nutzung.
Ich spiel aber auch nicht stundenlang mit dem DX oder zieh mir 30 YT-Clips am Stück rein.
Gefühlt hält er länger als der von meinem alten Desire und ich bin damit voll zufrieden.

Und da man ihn tauschen kann werd ich mir für den Notfall noch nen zweiten besorgen, denke ich


----------

